# Why did dried peppermint leaves turn orange?



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

OK - I've made thousands of bars of soap, but this is the first time I ever added dried peppermint leaves.

Why did they turn orange and how do I prevent that?? Cold process, my variation of the walmart recipe.

(Sorry the pic is so big)









PJ


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Everyone will tell you organic matter in soap will turn brown. I have actually made some where the dried herb came straight from the drying bag into the soap and the green stayed....for awhile I am guessing it is the chemical reaction to the lye, burning the oils maybe. The wise ones will hopefully pop up and let you know more than I. Tammy


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

It will eventually turn darker and brownish,,,, there is nothing you can do to prevent it.. 
Its the chemical nature of making homemade soaps.. Still pretty tho.. I like it
Barbara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Now my peppermint has never turn orange , always been dark dark brown or tan never stays green tho. Is it possible there was still moisture in your leaves? this looks a little like alot of oils left in the leaves not dried out.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

ok thanks! Everybody here likes the way it looks too, it just surprised me. 

Sondra - I don't think so, but you never know!

PJ


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I grew up working w/peppermint. No matter how dry the leaves are, the oil isn't going to go away unless it's exposed to the air for a while. Commercially, it has to be removed from the leaves by distillation.

Tom


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I use peppermint and spearmint leaves in my soaps. No matter how dry you get them.. they will still turn brown.
I ran out of peppermint once.. used peppermint tea. To keep it from 'bleeding'.. you can make actual tea with it... drink the tea while making soap... then put the contents in the soap. I've found it does not 'bleed' as much if it is steeped first. 

I think it looks great also.. some of my customers like it.. some don't. Beautiful soap BTW :handclap


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I always thought my dried, ground peppermint leaves stayed green but then the soap was also green. But I am sure the specks could easily be brown. I infuse dried leaves in olive oil and use the oil in the soap. It gives it a green tint. The oldest I have is a 2 year old bar of gardener's soap made that way and it is still greenish. with darker specks. Definitely not brown. Kind of a pale army green. And I love any kind of soap with specks regardless of the color of the specks. 

Mint soap with dried, ground leaves is becoming more popular for me. I also do one with mint and rosemary ground up in it. THis is also growing in popularity. Which reminds me, I need to make more for the upcoming season.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I like using it in Eucalyptus/mints. Tammy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, you all had me wanting to try this so I just finished making a small batch of rosemary mint with mint leaves. I like the look of specks in soap too. Poppy seeds are cool.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Cranberry seeds in soap look like ants on the shower floor after you use it :rofl


----------

